# FUMC (Foundation University Medical College Islamabad)



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Initially it was been said that there would be an aptitude test for admission in FUMC-2012.
Thus now the people at FUMC says there would be no test/interview and merit list would be displayed on the first week of November 2012.
My UHS aggregate is 74.3% can i make it through?
Since, of course now they're gonna use this UHS aggregate.


----------



## Hassan Khan (Oct 15, 2012)

*Don't Worry*

You surely stand a chance to get selected into Foundation University. Your score is pretty good and you know government aggregate is about 79 % and atleast two three percent lower on self finance seats. so if anyone gets into government (even self finance), NO ONE WILL GO to Private college at ALL even if PRIVATE college doesnot take any fee. Thus many students get into Private even about 70 % 

So cheer up, pray to Allah and InshAllah you will be selected


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hassan Khan said:


> You surely stand a chance to get selected into Foundation University. Your score is pretty good and you know government aggregate is about 79 % and atleast two three percent lower on self finance seats. so if anyone gets into government (even self finance), NO ONE WILL GO to Private college at ALL even if PRIVATE college doesnot take any fee. Thus many students get into Private even about 70 %
> 
> So cheer up, pray to Allah and InshAllah you will be selected


and who told you government aggregate is 79%? :?


----------



## fairy queen (Dec 7, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> and who told you government aggregate is 79%? :?


exactlyyy....its gona b 82....
i have 80.18.... n m nt even applying....because no use....

well how much fee is there for FUMC


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

*2011 Cut Off*

Anybody knows what was the cut off merit last year?


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

fairy queen said:


> exactlyyy....its gona b 82....
> i have 80.18.... n m nt even applying....because no use....
> 
> well how much fee is there for FUMC


Foundation University Medical College


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

fairy queen said:


> exactlyyy....its gona b 82....
> i have 80.18.... n m nt even applying....because no use....
> 
> well how much fee is there for FUMC


Its equivalent to that of CMH/Riphah/Wah Medical College.

wse
5.35 = tuition
1.10 = hostels
2 = one time admission + refundable 50 K + misc + registration


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Aysha said:


> Anybody knows what was the cut off merit last year?


UHS alleged last merit OR FUMC's?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

but yesterday i have got admit card from fumc.... what it for?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

i read that test will be conducted on provincial levels


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Angry Bird said:


> i read that test will be conducted on provincial levels


I called they said no test will be conducted.Merit list will be displayed in November's First Week.


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

cefspan said:


> UHS alleged last merit OR FUMC's?


Of FUMC, genious, that is the thread.


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Aysha said:


> Of FUMC, genious, that is the thread.


so it is 

well, last year their ending-merit was 77% I guess, (last year seats were 100,this year, seats are 150 for M.B.B.S.)  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SS Blue (Oct 8, 2012)

Really? :O I hope so..


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

SS Blue said:


> Really? :O I hope so..


What is your aggregate?


----------



## Sana Masud (Oct 14, 2012)

I asked them they said admit card is for telling the registration number
I got 79.84% , will I get to FUMC?
and is there any of getting in government medical college?


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Sana Masud said:


> I asked them they said admit card is for telling the registration number
> I got 79.84% , will I get to FUMC?
> and is there any of getting in government medical college?


Yes true. That'll be for checking our name in merit list.
HELL YESS you'll get in! :thumbsup:

Sadly, you dont meet the minimum UHS requirement i.e. 80% :?


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Last year there was an entry test, thus this year FUMC will consider your UHS aggregate so you cannot compare the ending merit with the last year one.
Still hopes for good


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Aysha said:


> Of FUMC, genious, that is the thread.


Genius*


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

ridaa said:


> Genius*


Typing error


----------



## Sana Masud (Oct 14, 2012)

few people have asked me to apply for public sector colleges, and there are reciprocal seats on which there is a chance
does anyone have any information regarding this, kindly do tell me


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> Initially it was been said that there would be an aptitude test for admission in FUMC-2012.
> Thus now the people at FUMC says there would be no test/interview and merit list would be displayed on the first week of November 2012.
> My UHS aggregate is 74.3% can i make it through?
> Since, of course now they're gonna use this UHS aggregate.


do i have any chance at fumc with 72% aggregate?


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Angry Bird said:


> do i have any chance at fumc with 72% aggregate?


I called F.U.M.C. Admission Office.I hadn't received my roll nmber. Roll number will be mentioned in merit list.He told me mine.I asked him about my chances there.My aggregate is 81.205%.He said even those with 70% got in last year. SO CHANCES R DERE MATE


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

AOA. if any one of you has given nts for federal medical and dental college. you can submit its result in lieu of uhs result. FUMC will accept result of any provincial government's entry test. that includes mcat and federal medical and dental college's entry test. So you can call them up and ask them about this.

- - - Updated - - -

AOA. if any one of you has given nts for federal medical and dental college. you can submit its result in lieu of uhs result. FUMC will accept result of any provincial government's entry test. that includes mcat and federal medical and dental college's entry test. So you can call them up and ask them about this.


----------



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

Fatima Hassan said:


> AOA. if any one of you has given nts for federal medical and dental college. you can submit its result in lieu of uhs result. FUMC will accept result of any provincial government's entry test. that includes mcat and federal medical and dental college's entry test. So you can call them up and ask them about this.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> AOA. if any one of you has given nts for federal medical and dental college. you can submit its result in lieu of uhs result. FUMC will accept result of any provincial government's entry test. that includes mcat and federal medical and dental college's entry test. So you can call them up and ask them about this.


Seriously? Can I give it now?


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

yes .


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

Fatima Hassan said:


> yes .


did u call n check with them?


----------



## fahad_ahmed (Mar 3, 2011)

Just to make thing clear. There was no entrance test conducted by FUMC last year, instead UHS aggregate was used to form the merit. There are reserved seats for serving and retired army officers. Last year merit closed at 76% for open merit, around 72% for army serving and 70% for army retired. Seats last year were not 100, they were 150.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

FUMC's 2nd Merit List is out.

http://www.fui.edu.pk/Institutes/FUMC/News/Documents/Open Merit 2nd List.pdf
http://www.fui.edu.pk/Institutes/FUMC/News/Documents/Retired 2nd Merit List.pdf
http://www.fui.edu.pk/Institutes/FUMC/News/Documents/Serving 2nd Merit List.pdf
http://www.fui.edu.pk/Institutes/FUMC/News/Documents/Expatriate 2nd Merit List.pdf

I hope all of you made it this time


----------



## TashuRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

So what's the closing merit of this 2nd list?


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

The College has gained 50 new seats this year. So naturally, the merit falls. I guess it'll end on the early 70's.


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

my aggregate is 73.9 % do i stand a chance in FUMC ????  i am v tense and upset . getting admission nowhere !


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

You do have a chance, in my opinion. I'll pray for you


----------



## smiling assassin (Oct 1, 2012)

guyz....my aggregate is 76 %...can i get adm into foundation....plz do say yes, as a kind of relief, atleast i want to hear this and sooth my nerves for a while

i am so much depressed these days, these admission processes making me crazy


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

smiling assassin said:


> guyz....my aggregate is 76 %...can i get adm into foundation....plz do say yes, as a kind of relief, atleast i want to hear this and sooth my nerves for a while
> 
> i am so much depressed these days, these admission processes making me crazy


Don't Worry, you're on the safer side. Remember, there are many lists to go, as of yet.


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

smiling assassin said:


> guyz....my aggregate is 76 %...can i get adm into foundation....plz do say yes, as a kind of relief, atleast i want to hear this and sooth my nerves for a while
> 
> i am so much depressed these days, these admission processes making me crazy


yes yes yes!!!


----------



## zoya (Aug 6, 2013)

my aggregate is 69 do i have a chance on foreign seats?


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Wat is fumc admision criteria for dis year??


----------

